# Will 13 inch wheels fit on Mk3 2.0?



## 603 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a set of 13 inch steel wheels from an 85 Mk2 and they have new tires on them. I'm wondering if these will fit on my 96 Mk3 2.0. The tires/wheels are in storage so I don't want to go dig them out if they won't fit. Will they clear the brakes in the front? Has anyone tried or know the answer? TIA.


----------



## CT98GT (Jun 30, 2009)

I tried to fit 13 in mk2 steelies on my mk3 a long time back and they didn't clear the brakes.


----------



## 603 (Sep 19, 2012)

I also got some extra wheel spacers. I wonder if the 13's would clear the front brakes with the spacers. I'm trying to be cheap and not have to buy a new set of 14 inch tires...


----------



## 603 (Sep 19, 2012)

So I tried it anyways (w/ the spacers) and no go. They hit on the calipers (just rubbed slightly). I could make it work by shaving down the calipers and/or getting larger spacers, but I decided to not be so cheap and just get new tires for the 14 inch wheels.


----------

